# Problème de réception d'invitation calendrier iCloud



## Captain Bumper (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème depuis un certain temps que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

Quand j'envoie une invitation à quelqu'un pour un événement dans un de mes calendriers iCloud, cette personne, pour peu qu'elle ait un iPhone ou un iPad (à vrai dire je n'ai pas essayé avec autre chose), reçoit une notification directement sur son iBidule, peut y répondre, changer d'avis et moi je vois son retour en temps réel.

À l'inverse, quand un iPhone m'envoie une invitation par le même biais, de la même manière que je procède, je reçois seulement un e-mail avec les infos ; e-mail qui me demande si j'accepte ou si je refuse (et informe l'organisateur en retour), mais il ne m'affiche pas de notification directement sur mon iPad ou mon iPhone et surtout, je n'ai rien d'enregistré dans mon agenda iCloud (en ligne ou sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad). Je peux télécharger un .ics mais ça ne marche pas toujours (là j'obtiens "Oops iCloud ne trouve pas cette page") et ce n'est pas automatique. Donc ça a un intérêt proche de zéro.

Pourquoi une telle différence de traitement? Comment faire pour obtenir le même comportement que les autres quand je leur envoie une invitation?

Merci.


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Les réglages du calendrier sont-ils identiques sur les deux device ?


----------



## Captain Bumper (15 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Les réglages du calendrier sont-ils identiques sur les deux device ?



Bonjour,

C'est à dire? Je crée un évènement sur l'iPhone de ma copine par exemple, j'envoie une invitation, et je ne reçois qu'un mail, pas de notification, et rien n'apparaît dans mon calendrier iCloud est actif pour les calendriers sur mon iPhone...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2014)

par exemple verifier ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH3607?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Voilà, merci pascal format.

Dans réglages / calendrier, tout est il semblable sur les deux appareils ?


----------



## Captain Bumper (15 Août 2014)

@pascalformac : eh ben il faut savoir qu'il existe ce réglage, d'autant plus qu'à la lecture de la page d'aide Apple, il faut comprendre de plus qu'on ne le trouve que sur le site icloud.com (et non sur l'iPhone)&#8230;. Bref, c'est déjà réglé correctement.

@adixya : identique mais je ne vais pas pouvoir vérifier les config de tous les téléphones autour de moi 

Ceci dit je crois avoir identifié le problème : mon identifiant Apple est historiquement une adresse Free mais mon adresse principale actuelle est chez SFR&#8230; Je pensais naïvement que comme ces 2 adresses fonctionneraient puisqu'elles sont dans ma fiche iCloud, sur mon iPhone, mon iPAd et mon Mac&#8230; 
Comment puis-je faire pour faire fonctionner les 2 adresses?


----------



## Captain Bumper (16 Août 2014)

UP!

Comment puis-je faire pour ajouter mon adresse SFR comme identifiant (comme dans iMessage en fait) Apple pour recevoir les notifications d'invitation, tout en gardant mon adresse Free??

Merci


----------



## adixya (16 Août 2014)

Ah mais quand tu vas dans réglages / mails et que tu sélectionnes le mail de sfr (à supposer que tu l'as installé) est ce que tu as bien coché et activé le calendrier lié à ce compte mail ?


----------



## Captain Bumper (16 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah mais quand tu vas dans réglages / mails et que tu sélectionnes le mail de sfr (à supposer que tu l'as installé) est ce que tu as bien coché et activé le calendrier lié à ce compte mail ?



Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas votre réponse.  Je vois pas le rapport entre la configuration de mon compte mail SFR et mon agenda iCloud ; je viens de regarder sur mon iPhone et je n'ai rien vu de tel ou s'approchant de ça dans réglages/mail&#8230; 

Ma demande est pourtant simple : j'ai plusieurs calendriers dans iCal qui sont partagés via iCloud, ainsi je les ai sur mon iPad et mon iPhone, ainsi que sur le site icloud.com.
Quand on m'envoie des notifications d'événement (invitations) sur mon adresse Free, cela semble fonctionner comme il se doit (c'est mon adresse de compte iTunes, et apparemment iCloud aussi du coup). Or j'aimerais que lorsqu'on met mon adresse SFR pour m'envoyer la notification d'invitation cela fonctionne de la même manière qu'avec mon adresse Free qui est mon adresse principale pour iCloud. Je veux donc mettre les 2 adresses (Free+SFR) comme identifiant iCloud ou comme adresses valides pour iCloud pour recevoir mes notifications d'invitation et avoir les événements directement dans mon agenda&#8230; Comme on peut le faire pour iMessage (N° de téléphone, adresses e-mail multiples). Ça ne me paraît pas être une demande farfelue&#8230;


----------



## adixya (16 Août 2014)

Déjà d'une il est impossible de configurer un device avec DEUX identifiants. Si tu veux mettre DEUX identifiants, si si, c'est farfelu.

Ensuite, je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles iCal.

Moi tout ce que je te dis c'est que si tu veux qu'un calendrier lié à ton adresse SFR soit gérée par l'appli "Calendrier" de ton device, tu dois d'abord installer le mail correspondant dans l'appli Mails, et ensuite activer le calendrier correspondant à ce mail. En réalité, il sera même activé par défaut, ce serait plus pour le désactiver qu'il faudrait aller dans les réglages.
Donc tu as juste à installer ce mail SFR dans "mails" et un calendrier lié à ce mail apparaîtra dans l'appli "calendrier".

Et seulement à ce moment la pourras tu peut être commencer à recevoir des notifications liées à ce mail SFR dans le calendrier.

C'est plus clair ?

Je peux me tromper mais tu pourrais essayer, si ça mène à solutionner ton problème, ça vaut le coup d'essayer non ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ensuite, je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles iCal.


Dommage
car ca existe depuis plus d'une dizaine d'années sur mac, 
( c'est l'appli de calendrier Apple )



> mettre les 2 adresses (Free+SFR) comme identifiant iCloud ou comme adresses valides pour iCloud


non
--

des invitations sont envoyées à l'adresse que l'expediteur a  dans ses données, peu importe laquelle
(un expediteur ne sait pas et n'a pas à savoir , si en face y a un compte icloud et lequel)


 on peut créer accepter  un evenement à partir de n'importe quel invitation email recue , quelque soit le compte qui le recoit


----------



## adixya (16 Août 2014)

Bah je n'ai pas de mac, et quand bien même, en quoi est-ce "dommage" ?

Ensuite je n'ai pas dit la phrase que tu m'attribues dans la citation, cher pascalformac !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ensuite je n'ai pas dit la phrase que tu m'attribues dans la citation, cher pascalformac !


faudrait consulter ( neurologue ou occuliste)


 je RECITE le message entier ( le tien)  en surlignant ta phrase


> Déjà d'une il est impossible de configurer un device avec DEUX  identifiants. Si tu veux mettre DEUX identifiants, si si, c'est farfelu.
> 
> *Ensuite, je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles iCal.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Bumper (16 Août 2014)

Je pense qu'il y a un quiproquo.

Je ne comprends rien à ces histoires de calendrier lié à mon mail SFR qu'il faut installer dans mon mail.
Mon mail SFR est configuré partout, sur mon iPhone, iPad et Mac et n'a strictement rien à voir avec mon agenda.

Je veux juste que les invitations d'événement qui me sont envoyés sur l'adresse SFR s'affichent directement comme une notification sur mon iPhone (un message directement sur l'écran, comme les rappels d'événement), comme c'est le cas quand elles sont envoyés sur mon adresse Free (celle qui me sert à me connecter à iCloud), et non pas sous forme d'un simple e-mail du genre "X vous invite à ce truc" comme actuellement car cela ne fonctionne pas directement avec mon agenda (ça ne s'affiche pas dans l'agenda de mes iBidules, faut que je le rentre manuellement).
C'est clair, non?

iMessage permet bien d'avoir plusieurs identifiant pour recevoir les messages, bah là c'est un peu la même chose...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé Faut ajouter l'adresse SFR comme adresse secondaire dans son profil iCloud et dans ce cas ça fonctionne (en tout cas ça semble fonctionner)


----------



## adixya (17 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> faudrait consulter ( neurologue ou occuliste)
> 
> 
> je RECITE le message entier ( le tien)  en surlignant ta phrase




Je parlais de la deuxième citation, donc tu vois, pas besoin d'oculiste ou de neurologue. En revanche toi, tu devrais aller voir un sophrologue ou faire du yoga ou un truc dans le genre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Capitaine Bumper tu es super buté, je ne peux rien pour toi a ce niveau là.
Mais si tu as trouvé la solution et bien tant mieux, car c'est quand même le principal .


----------



## Captain Bumper (17 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Capitaine Bumper tu es super buté, je ne peux rien pour toi a ce niveau là.



Buté? Buté à propos de quoi? Vos explications sont assez peu claires car il me semble que vous répondez carrément à côté de la question!!! Il n'y a pas d'histoire de calendrier associé à mon adresse SFR, et je ne vois pas pourquoi je dois "installer" mon adresse mail SFR dans Mail, car je l'ai dit, 1) c'est déjà le cas depuis le début sur tous mes périphériques et 2) ça n'a rien à voir avec mon adresse mail.

Mes calendriers sont dans iCal et iCloud (déjà faudrait savoir ce que c'est exactement avant de répondre), et pour que ce soit clair pour tous, je cherchais à ce que les *invitations qui me sont envoyées sur mon adresse SFR* (quand qqn crée un événement sur son iPhone et ajoute mon adresse dans les invités) s'affichent comme des notifications directement dans l'application Calendrier (sur iPhone/iPad) ou dans iCal (sur Mac). C'est le cas des invitations qui me sont envoyées sur mon adresse Free qui est aussi (et surtout) mon identifiant Apple/iCloud. Mais sur mon adresse SFR (mon adresse principale), je ne faisais que recevoir un simple e-mail qui n'interagissait pas avec l'application Calendrier ou iCal. En ajoutant mon adresse SFR dans iCloud, je reçois ainsi des notif iCloud directement dans Calendrier et iCal. Tout ceci n'a absolument rien à voir avec «*installer mon adresse SFR*» ou un éventuel calendrier sur mon adresse SFR.

Ne remettez pas votre incompréhension, ou pire, votre incompétence sur les autres en disant que c'est eux qui sont butés!


----------



## jipeey (27 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

J'ai le même soucis (depuis très longtemps) mais décide de m'en occuper réellement...

Mon identifiant Apple est XXX@gmail.com, le secondaire est XXX@me.com
-> Lorsque l'on m'envoi une demande de rdv sur la boite @gmail.com, j'ai uniquement un mail (rien sur les calendriers iPhone iOS 8 / iPad iOS 8 / Yosemite ) mais aucune pastille/notification 
Par contre le rdv apparait dans le calendrier, je peux alors le sélectionner et accepter/refuser le rdv

-> Lorsque l'on m'envoie une demande de ddv sur la boite @me.com, c'est pire, j'ai le mail mais rien n'apparait dans le calendrier iCloud, le mail contient un fichier ics mais il faut que je fasse le job à la main...

J'ai revu la gestion de mon identifiant Appel, vérifié le paramètre du calendrier iCloud (depuis l'interface web) pour activer les notification dans l'App

Je sèche totalement !

Mon iPhone est branché à un Exchange et dans ce cas, aucun soucis, les notification apparaissent sans aucun problème ..

Auriez vous des idées?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## amicalement-votre (6 Janvier 2015)

salut,

Pour obtenir l'apparition automatique dans votre calendrier d'une invitation d'un tiers, il faut que l'adresse mail de destination de cette invitation soit, l'adresse principale du compte iCloud, soit une adresse secondaire:
il faut donc ajouter dans le compte iCloud toutes les adresses dont on souhaite l'activation de cette fonction.

  Sur le iCloud réglages/gestion/gérer mon identifiant appel / (se connecter) /ajouter une adresse e-mail

  Voilou !!


----------



## bubuserge (7 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour

je n'ai pas trouvé ou l'on ajoutait une autre adresse email dans icloud  sur imac
merci


----------



## amicalement-votre (7 Janvier 2015)

bubuserge a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je n'ai pas trouvé ou l'on ajoutait une autre adresse email dans icloud  sur imac
> merci


Hello

En passant par:
Réglage / iCloud / compte etc..
tu peux le faire aussi bien sur ton iPhone que iPad que iCloud sur le net

Voilu !!


----------



## bubuserge (9 Janvier 2015)

amicalement-votre a dit:


> Hello
> 
> En passant par:
> Réglage / iCloud / compte etc..
> ...



Moi je dois etre nul car je ne trouve pas sur  icloud sur le net  
pouvez vous me donner le chemin 
merci


----------



## jipeey (10 Janvier 2015)

amicalement-votre a dit:


> salut,
> 
> Pour obtenir l'apparition automatique dans votre calendrier d'une invitation d'un tiers, il faut que l'adresse mail de destination de cette invitation soit, l'adresse principale du compte iCloud, soit une adresse secondaire:
> il faut donc ajouter dans le compte iCloud toutes les adresses dont on souhaite l'activation de cette fonction.
> ...



Hello,

Merci pour ta réponse, mais je l'avais déjà fait !
mon adresse @gmail.com est mon adresse principale, mon adresse @me.com est à la fois mon identifiant secondaire et a la fois une adresse validée

Du coup je suis toujours coincé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




bubuserge a dit:


> Moi je dois etre nul car je ne trouve pas sur  icloud sur le net
> pouvez vous me donner le chemin
> merci



Hello,

Pour moi tu peux le faire ici:
https://appleid.apple.com

La chose pense gérer dans la section de gauche nommée 'Nom, identifiant et adresses e-mail'


----------



## bubuserge (10 Janvier 2015)

désolé  non
le seule endroit que j'ai trouvé c'est dans les préférences/utilisateur et groupes  ensuite prendre le compte de l'admin et la dans identifiant apple j'ai mis une deuxième adresse email
mais je ne suis pas sur que cela fonctionne

si vous avez quelquechose donnez moi le chemin précisément
car pour l'instant avec vos indications je ne trouve pas l'endroit ou je peux mettre une deuxième adresse
merci


----------



## thefutureismylife (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
déjà pour commencer quelle tension sur ce forum, c'est un fil d'entre-aide pas un service après vente, personne n'est formée ici pour répondre correctement. 

Bref, j'espère continuer et relancer ce topic dans de meilleures conditions. Confinement oblige j'essaye d'optimiser mes app iPhone et leurs utilisations. 
La fonction partager/inviter quelqu'un à un événement m’échappe un peu : qui pouvons-nous inviter depuis l'app calendrier de l'iPhone/Mac ? Uniquement les utilisateurs d'autres iPhones (sur l'adresse mail servant d'ID iCloud) ou n'importe qui ? Parce que dans ce second cas, beaucoup ne reçoivent pas mes invitations. 

Quelle norme se cache dernière et quelle est sa compatibilité ? 

C'est une question peut-être très technique,et j'espère être encore dans le thème de ce sujet.  

Bien à vous


----------



## Igrekoa2n (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour ! 
Le site Apple précise : 





> iCloud, Microsoft Exchange et certains serveurs CalDAV vous permettent d’envoyer et de recevoir des invitations à des réunions. Tous les serveurs de calendrier ne prennent pas en charge toutes les fonctionnalités.


Voir ici pour le détail.


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour merci pour le lien, mais concrètement comment je peux savoir à l'avance si ça va marcher ? Et comment savoir si une adresse mail utilise ce type de serveur ? Gmail, Hotmail, Orange, free, laposte, Yahoo ? 
Ou est ce que je n'ai pas encore bien compris ^^ ?


----------

